
Western Democracies on Trial as China Halts Coronavirus Spread - dcgudeman
https://www.wsj.com/articles/western-democracies-on-trial-as-china-halts-coronavirus-spread-11583701472
======
vanniv
Yes, hundreds fewer Chinese will die from the virus. Maybe thousands fewer.

Of course, the CCP has killed millions of them itself in order to maintain
power, so there's that to consider.

